# Live Bait Mate: Kayak Drag



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Purchased one of these as a altenative to carrying bait bucket in my yak. Looked like a good product with some good reviews. 

Tested it out the other day in my WS Ride 135 and man I did not know it what create so much drag behind the yak. 

Maybe just me but anyone else have same experience with the Live Bait Mate? Company is out of St. Augustine, FL.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would try a pvc bait pipe i see lot of people using them. Not sure how to make them or what it costs maybe someone else will chime in on this.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/diy-bait-tube-130895/


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you put live bait shrimp in those bait tubes?

Thanks for ideas


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im pretty sure i wouldnt see why not? I persoanlly dont have one.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I would bet that pvc tube creates more drag then the live bait mate. It sucks but you have to deal with it or make a live bait tank that sits inside the yak. Anything additional hanging off the side is going to affect your drag.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The PVC tube does not cause too much drag. Its what I use, yes it creates a little drag but its better then anything Ive ever seen and a reason why pretty much all of us offshore guys use them.

Ive also successfully put shrimp in mine. Make sure you get the foam filled PVC so it floats and doesnt sink in the mud or sand when fishing inshore.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a bait tube that I made and don't care for it at all. If you anyone wants it, you can have it. Just come by and pick it up(Avalon Area). I will be back in P'cole Mon-Thurs next week.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I made a bait tube that works well for me... I actually just let it sink. Hook it to my anchor trolley and only use about a foot of line... when I paddle, I trolley it to the back so that it doesn't knock against the kayak. Barely notice its there


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been using the classic bait bucket for years. I just set it in the yak for paddling and stop to give em a fresh dip every ten mins or so.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I've been using the classic bait bucket for years. I just set it in the yak for paddling and stop to give em a fresh dip every ten mins or so.


That works fine for bull minnows, shrimp, finger mullet, etc but it wont work for bait like threadfin, spanish sardines, cigar minnows, and other offshore baits.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> That works fine for bull minnows, shrimp, finger mullet, etc but it wont work for bait like threadfin, spanish sardines, cigar minnows, and other offshore baits.


Agreed...I'm an inshore guy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't stand something trailing behind or beside me so I converted a couple coolers into live wells with a pump that hangs off the side just deep enough to draw water without adding hardly any drag. I still have more than enough room for tackle too. The big downside to this, for some, is that it takes up space where a cooler for fish might go but a lot of offshore guys including myself prefer a fish bag strapped to the front or inside the yak.

It also looks cleaner and everything is contained in the yak


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I can't stand something trailing behind or beside me so I converted a couple coolers into live wells with a pump that hangs off the side just deep enough to draw water without adding hardly any drag. I still have more than enough room for tackle too. The big downside to this, for some, is that it takes up space where a cooler for fish might go but a lot of offshore guys including myself prefer a fish bag strapped to the front or inside the yak.
> 
> It also looks cleaner and everything is contained in the yak


+1 !! I'd rather have everything inside or on the yak if possible. I've seen guys get marker buoys and running fish tangled up in their trailer bait tube lines...


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> I would bet that pvc tube creates more drag then the live bait mate. It sucks but you have to deal with it or make a live bait tank that sits inside the yak. Anything additional hanging off the side is going to affect your drag.


I haven't used the bait mate but I have compared a pvc bait tube to a flo troll bucket and the pvc tube is a lot less drag than the bucket


----------

